# Hysterical!



## LittleRooketRider (9 March 2015)

I can't decide what is more amusing...

 The blatant flop of the anti's "national joke..I mean er..demo"...over 2000 invited, 350 expected, official count of 64 present (on top of this their desperate claims of success eg. "strong support and solidarity nationwide", "over 100 present" see above)

The fact that they were protesting for "justice" for somebody who stepped out in front of a hunt horse and was subsequently knocked over, and then were encouraging protesters to walk along the 'officially closed off for health and safety reasons' footpath that crossed the track when horse came to that point of the race - they were prevented.

Or this..the local magazine quoting Sabinder  
http://www.blackmorevale.co.uk/350-...re-Sparkford/story-26129274-detail/story.html


----------



## Doormouse (9 March 2015)

I like the emphasis on 'peaceful demonstration' and 'family day out'! They still managed to get themselves arrested!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (9 March 2015)

Yes...standing in front of oncoming cars and trying to push them backwards..very peaceful.

Otherwise the P2P was a massive success.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 March 2015)

Doormouse said:



			I like the emphasis on 'peaceful demonstration' and 'family day out'! They still managed to get themselves arrested!
		
Click to expand...

 ^^^^ This!



LittleRoodolphRider said:



			Yes...standing in front of oncoming cars and trying to push them backwards..very peaceful.

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

That other all essential idiot King Canute springs to mind! 

Alec.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (9 March 2015)

I nearly squashed the very drunk lady with black hair over as she walked in front of my car as we were driving in. Apparently she got arrested later on. Shame!!


----------



## Countryman (9 March 2015)

They do seem to enjoy throwing themselves in front of moving objects, be they cars or horses. Undoubtedly if anyone had been hurt they would have blamed the hunt and complained of a 'deliberate vicious attack'. I just hope the police and CPS take a note of the behaviour of these people.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (9 March 2015)

The hunt had hired private security I believe and their were police present at the p2p and the kennels. I hear there were a number of arrests of antis/sabs/call them what you will.


----------



## marianne1981 (9 March 2015)

Have any of you actually seen the video? I did and it is pretty awful - the hunt rider rode straight at this lady who was just standing there, ran her down and didnt even stop? If this was in any other situation, would you find this acceptable???


----------



## twiggy2 (9 March 2015)

pop the following in the search bar on you tube and then if you still believe that the hunt rider was in the right then re-post...
Blackmore & Sparkford Vale Huntsman Mark Doggrell runs over a Hunt Saboteur

that video turns my stomach, what a thing to do to someone, I don't care who was for or against hunting on that day-what happened to that woman was wrong


----------



## marianne1981 (9 March 2015)

It is very telling that none of the other posters have condemned this behaviour, instead turning it into a bit of a "joke". As someone said, hunting doesnt need any help to bring itself down, it does that itself. This was wrong - plain and simple. If a sab did this to somebody.... that would also be wrong. Take some responsibility of "your own" and you would gain more respect.


----------



## marianne1981 (9 March 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			The fact that they were protesting for "justice" for somebody who stepped out in front of a hunt horse and was subsequently knocked over, and then were encouraging protesters to walk along the 'officially closed off for health and safety reasons' footpath that crossed the track when horse came to that point of the race - they were prevented.

Do yourself a favour OP - get the facts right before stating the lady "stepped out" in front of the rider - please watch the video which clearly shows she did not indeed step out in front of the horse, at all, she was standing still when ridden at - take a look.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Circe (10 March 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			pop the following in the search bar on you tube and then if you still believe that the hunt rider was in the right then re-post...
Blackmore & Sparkford Vale Huntsman Mark Doggrell runs over a Hunt Saboteur

that video turns my stomach, what a thing to do to someone, I don't care who was for or against hunting on that day-what happened to that woman was wrong
		
Click to expand...

This^^^^
what a terrible thing to do to someone, so lucky she wasn't killed. 
Kx


----------



## Doormouse (10 March 2015)

Having watched the video several times, awful though it is I don't think you could say it was done on purpose. If you look at the position of the vehicle it was parked in the gateway blocking the view to a certain extent both from the road and the field. The 2 Sabs were standing in a blind spot if you were coming round the corner at any speed. As the huntsman came round the corner at speed the 2 Sabs were definitely taken by surprise and both actually stepped back towards the track into the field, had they stepped forward he would have missed them. Not necessarily their fault, they looked a bit like rabbits in the headlights as it happened. I am surprised they didn't hear the horse coming but perhaps they didn't realise it would be coming through the gate. Huntsman do tend to be travelling at speed during a days hunting as they want to keep as close to hounds as possible to ensure they are safe.

I really think it wasn't deliberate, there wasn't really enough time on either side for it to be intentional. However, he should have stopped when he realised what happened.


----------



## twiggy2 (10 March 2015)

Doormouse said:



			Having watched the video several times, awful though it is I don't think you could say it was done on purpose. If you look at the position of the vehicle it was parked in the gateway blocking the view to a certain extent both from the road and the field. The 2 Sabs were standing in a blind spot if you were coming round the corner at any speed. As the huntsman came round the corner at speed the 2 Sabs were definitely taken by surprise and both actually stepped back towards the track into the field, had they stepped forward he would have missed them. Not necessarily their fault, they looked a bit like rabbits in the headlights as it happened. I am surprised they didn't hear the horse coming but perhaps they didn't realise it would be coming through the gate. Huntsman do tend to be travelling at speed during a days hunting as they want to keep as close to hounds as possible to ensure they are safe.

I really think it wasn't deliberate, there wasn't really enough time on either side for it to be intentional. However, he should have stopped when he realised what happened.
		
Click to expand...

I am happy to agree to disagree on the point you have raised but then it brings us to the point that after the lady being run over he did not stop! that speaks volumes to me even if I did agree (which I do not) that running her down was accidental.

I am not sure how you can come to the conclusion that the truck was blocking the huntsman view from that little clip though,


----------



## twiggy2 (10 March 2015)

double posted in error


----------



## twiggy2 (10 March 2015)

also the fact that the huntsman claimed that the sab 'jumped' out in front of him is clearly not the case in that video and if he had not been able to see her on his approach then surely that would have been the reason given?


----------



## Doormouse (10 March 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			I am happy to agree to disagree on the point you have raised but then it brings us to the point that after the lady being run over he did not stop! that speaks volumes to me even if I did agree (which I do not) that running her down was accidental.

I am not sure how you can come to the conclusion that the truck was blocking the huntsman view from that little clip though,
		
Click to expand...

Well I would suspect that is why the CPS have dropped the case as it is definitely something that each person will see slightly differently. From my eyes I see that the vehicle and the hedge line may be blocking a certain amount of view, from your eyes it looks different. 

I do agree he should have stopped.


----------



## twiggy2 (10 March 2015)

Doormouse said:



			Well I would suspect that is why the CPS have dropped the case as it is definitely something that each person will see slightly differently. From my eyes I see that the vehicle and the hedge line may be blocking a certain amount of view, from your eyes it looks different. 

I do agree he should have stopped.
		
Click to expand...

surely though it depends on his line of travel before the truck? which we do not know from the clip I am viewing (have you seen any other ones?) and as my above post he never claimed he did not see her he claimed she 'jumped' out in front of him!


----------



## Doormouse (10 March 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			also the fact that the huntsman claimed that the sab 'jumped' out in front of him is clearly not the case in that video and if he had not been able to see her on his approach then surely that would have been the reason given?
		
Click to expand...


I think it all happened so fast that I doubt any of the parties really know what happened exactly. The sab did take a step backwards, not her fault at all, split second decision in that situation.

Horses will naturally avoid running into things as a rule and I think it would take a lot of skill to deliberately make a horse run into a moving target. It shouldn't have happened, I feel very sorry for the woman who was hurt but I don't believe it was deliberate.


----------



## Dunlin (10 March 2015)

I can see why the CPS have thrown this out. You cannot see on the video that there is a hedge to the right of the gate, granted I would expect you can see over it on horseback but again, it's all questionable when the CPS look at it. There's a lot going on for the rider to look at, small gap to get through between Landy and gateway, lots of sabs out there (which do have a habit of getting themselves in a danger zone), where are the Hounds etc. As Doormouse said it's really difficult to aim a horse at a target to deliberately mow down, if you watch the video and keep hitting pause you can see the horse swerve it's body and lift the front legs to try and avoid hitting the lady as best as possible. However, the fact the Huntsman did not even look back, slow down or stop does speak volumes to me, but on the other hand, having seen what some anti's are capable of I don't think I would have wanted to hang around on my own either!

The following videos are of the attack on Mike Lane who was beaten unconscious in January this year by anti's swinging metal rods on ropes. Naturally the video's come with a warning of "violent behaviour".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdc67ULy66k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Hev8uh7Es

It was a bad accident that happened to this 'Nid' lady and naturally I hope she's okay but it's got to be said, if you go out sabbing the hunt, there is a high chance you are going to get hurt and as I said, these people do have a habit of deliberately putting themselves in harms way as I (and others) witnessed on Sunday by running infront of cars attending the P2P and even trying to push the cars backwards, I mean seriously, come on, some of them would make excellent footballers. They run infront of a car, try to push it backwards, slip over in the mud and then writhe around on the floor in hysterics claiming they were violently run down.


----------



## twiggy2 (10 March 2015)

Dunlin said:



			if you watch the video and keep hitting pause you can see the horse swerve it's body and lift the front legs to try and avoid hitting the lady as best as possible.
		
Click to expand...

all credit to the horse yes it tries to avoid her the rider however takes no action for avoid the human in their path.

the hunts local to me have lots of follows on foot are they at the same risk-what happened at the demonstraion and at other hunts is nothing to do with what I have viewed in that video-that people are trying to excuse what he did because of what others have done is laughable in this instance-I am not commenting on this again as I am so appauled that people are defending his actions


----------



## Countryman (10 March 2015)

This was clearly an unfortunate accident. HOWEVER the sabs do seem to frequently put themselves at unnecessary risk, perhaps for PR gain. Clearly if you trespass on private land people will not be expecting you to be there, and wearing camouflage clothing is rarely a good idea if trying to let a horse see you. We all know the importance of hunt staff getting to hounds ASAP when they have to - hence why everyone gets out of their way. 

In addition to this, I don't think you can blame the man for not stopping. Frankly I doubt anybody in their right mind would slow down when near potentially violent thugs as was seen at the Tedworth carrying iron bars, and when they are angrily shouting at you the sensible thing was clearly to steer well clear. All credit to the Master on the day who did brave the other protestors and attempted to help.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 March 2015)

Don't inderstand Sabinder's comment: is it sarcastic? Irony? He's madly in favour of hunting.


----------



## popsdosh (13 March 2015)

marianne1981 said:



			Have any of you actually seen the video? I did and it is pretty awful - the hunt rider rode straight at this lady who was just standing there, ran her down and didnt even stop? If this was in any other situation, would you find this acceptable???
		
Click to expand...

Like all videos they use very tightly edited so you only see one side of what occurred! One could question why at that time the video was being recorded was it possible they were expecting it to happen!! Maybe thats why the CPS dropped it


----------



## marianne1981 (13 March 2015)

OK, so you think she "put" herself there willingly to be ran over - potentially killed if the horse had kicked her in the head? She had something like 6 broken ribs!! You think she volunteered to do that - that is idiotic! I'm sorry, but if we were on any other subject, and you saw this video, I doubt very much you would be defending that huntsman. Popsdosh - the huntsman didnt even stop - who in their right mind would carry on after doing something like this?

Put it this way - if this was a sab on the horse, and the huntsman standing on the ground, would you still defend it as an "accident?" no violence like this is right, from either side.  Oh, and I believe sabs have their dashcams on all the time - I am not a sab but my dashcam is on all the time my engine is, so was just lucky to have it there right place right time. The CPS are re-opening the case, damn right!


----------



## twiggy2 (13 March 2015)

marianne1981 said:



			The CPS are re-opening the case, damn right!
		
Click to expand...

I read they were reviewing the decision previously made not to take it further but had not heard they were re-opening the case. I think they should.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (14 March 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			I read they were reviewing the decision previously made not to take it further but had not heard they were re-opening the case. I think they should.
		
Click to expand...

What for? yes he probably should have stopped, but given the reception he gets from them normally and teh fact they were trying to call hounds away, I don't blame him. But this was not an intentional act, it was an accident.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 March 2015)

marianne1981 said:



			OK, &#8230;&#8230;.. She had something like 6 broken ribs!! &#8230;&#8230;.. !
		
Click to expand...

Can you provide clear and unequivocal evidence of that?  'Something like'?  You sound none too sure of the actual injuries sustained.  Is the truth not that the lady concerned was discharged immediately from hospital with only bumps and bruises?

Regarding the fact that the rider failed to stop,  under normal circumstances,  then of course any reasonable rider would do so,  but the situation of attempting to gather hounds,  whilst there were those,  the injured lady amongst them,  who were doing their best to disrupt a legally carried out sport,  would render the situation as far from 'normal circumstances'.  In the rider's boots,  I would also have carried on,  and to do so was responsible and correct,  and anything but a criminal offence.

If the CPS,  following requests to do so,  decide to review the case,  there is clearly no criminal offence,  either by intent or by neglect,  to be considered,  and the decision that there was no case to answer,  will be upheld.

Those who were ultimately responsible for the lady's injuries were those with whom she joined,  who with the intent of disrupting a legal activity,  placed themselves in the way of danger.  

Alec.


----------



## marianne1981 (16 March 2015)

She in fact suffered 7 broken ribs, sorry Alec. In hospital for 3 weeks - http://www.northdevonjournal.co.uk/...ed-seriously/story-26001234-detail/story.html

I doubt very much that somebody who had to be airlifted to hospital could "go home on the same day"!!! Honestly Alec, if this were a sab on the horse, and the huntsman was standing there, would you call it an accident then?


----------



## LittleRooketRider (16 March 2015)

marianne1981 said:



			She in fact suffered 7 broken ribs, sorry Alec. In hospital for 3 weeks - http://www.northdevonjournal.co.uk/...ed-seriously/story-26001234-detail/story.html

I doubt very much that somebody who had to be airlifted to hospital could "go home on the same day"!!! Honestly Alec, if this were a sab on the horse, and the huntsman was standing there, would you call it an accident then?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, that is a reporton information given to a journalist and therefore not fact/proof of her injuries. And yes people who are airlifted can "go home on the same day", I have witnessed or been told of several riding accidents where the riders involved have been airlifted to hospital due to fears of serious neck/back/head injuries which have then prove dto be nothing but bruising and have subsequently walked out of hospital the same day. Regardless of the time she spent in hospital or who was on the horse and on the ground that does not make it intentional. It is clearly a very unfortunate accident.

Just to add...

Given that they are claiming that the horse was wearing blinkers to prevent it from seeing its "target" and therefore take avoiding action, I really struggle to believe any of their outlandish claims.


----------



## marianne1981 (16 March 2015)

Can you then provide "evidence" of where you have heard about the blinkers? I know nothing of this. Little Roodolphrider - the same question to you - would you call this an accident if a sab was on the horse and ran over the huntsman, and didnt stop? Come on people, I'd have a hell of a lot more respect for you if, instead of trying to defend something like this, you put your hands up and said yes, this was wrong, what can we do about it!!! How can you possibly defend something like this - it's like you are so brainwashed/determined to defend the hunting cause that you cannot step back and see when something is so clearly wrong!!!


----------



## _GG_ (17 March 2015)

marianne1981 said:



			Can you then provide "evidence" of where you have heard about the blinkers? I know nothing of this. Little Roodolphrider - the same question to you - would you call this an accident if a sab was on the horse and ran over the huntsman, and didnt stop? Come on people, I'd have a hell of a lot more respect for you if, instead of trying to defend something like this, you put your hands up and said yes, this was wrong, what can we do about it!!! How can you possibly defend something like this - it's like you are so brainwashed/determined to defend the hunting cause that you cannot step back and see when something is so clearly wrong!!!
		
Click to expand...

The only thing "wrong" as you put it was that the rider didn't stop. The actual knocking down of the woman was, I believe, purely accidental. This can be discussed until everyone is blue in the face. Just as one side can say that the rider should have seen the women over the hedge, so the other side can say the women should have seen the rider coming over the hedge. The women closest to the hedge was clearly surprised by the emergence of the horse and her intital reaction was to take a step back, which the other woman also did. The only difference was that the first woman stepped forward in time to get out of the way and the second woman didn't. I do not believe the woman hit stepped into the path of the horse, nor do I believe the rider of the horse intentionally rode to knock her down. If he had, he would have missed as it was her who stepped back...had she not done that, she would not have been hit, but it was not her fault that she stepped back and it was not the riders fault that she did either. It was an accident, of that I am 100% sure. 

I believe the rider should have stopped, but I can understand the reasons for him not doing so. I don't like it, but I can understand it. 

For the record, I am not pro hunt, nor am I anti hunt. What I am is against ANY form of premeditated or malicious action to cause injury, harm or danger to others. I am fed up of people defending sabs when they are responsible for so many acts of premeditated, malicious and dangerous acts that have caused the death of animals and severe injuries to other people. 

Nothing is black and white, but when anyone argues one side so vehemently, it is worth taking a step back and making sure emotions aren't clouding judgement.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2015)

_GG_ said:



			The only thing "wrong" as you put it was that the rider didn't stop. The actual knocking down of the woman was, I believe, purely accidental. This can be discussed until everyone is blue in the face. &#8230;&#8230;...
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ Correct.  We can only assume,  and assumptions are all that we can make,  is that there was a reason why the rider failed to stop.  Presumably when the rider reported to the Police,  he explained his reasons,  and they were sufficient to have the Police,  with the CPS,  deciding that there was no case to answer.

Failing to stop,  as clearly the rider continued on his way,  whilst we may wonder why,  isn't a criminal offence.  The woman,  placed herself in the path of danger,  and whilst as the above poster has pointed out,  her reason for stepping back and in to the path of the horse will probably never be clear,  believing that there was intent to cause or the wish to receive physical injury,  from either party,  would be preposterous. 

It was,  as _GG_ says,  and from what is available on film,  an accident,  nothing more or less.

Alec.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (17 March 2015)

marianne1981 said:



			Can you then provide "evidence" of where you have heard about the blinkers? I know nothing of this. Little Roodolphrider - the same question to you - would you call this an accident if a sab was on the horse and ran over the huntsman, and didnt stop? Come on people, I'd have a hell of a lot more respect for you if, instead of trying to defend something like this, you put your hands up and said yes, this was wrong, what can we do about it!!! How can you possibly defend something like this - it's like you are so brainwashed/determined to defend the hunting cause that you cannot step back and see when something is so clearly wrong!!!
		
Click to expand...




_GG_ said:



			The only thing "wrong" as you put it was that the rider didn't stop. The actual knocking down of the woman was, I believe, purely accidental.
		
Click to expand...

This^^

And here is evidence OF their claims..about midway down.

http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/a-6d9e-On-the-tail-of-the-fox-hunting-louts


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/a-6d9e-On-the-tail-of-the-fox-hunting-louts

Click to expand...

Do you suppose that anyone with an IQ to equal that of a budgie,  takes any of that drivel seriously?  

Love it! 

Alec.


----------



## Doormouse (17 March 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			This^^

And here is evidence OF their claims..about midway down.

http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/a-6d9e-On-the-tail-of-the-fox-hunting-louts

Click to expand...

Blinkers!!! Dear me, they do have some funny ideas. Who in their right mind would hunt a horse in blinkers?

I did comment a while back on one thread, not sure if this one or the other one that if you look closely at the video, the horse appears to jump the puddle, something many will do. It may be that because the horse did this, Mr Doggrell was unaware he had hit the woman.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (17 March 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Do you suppose that anyone with an IQ to equal that of a budgie,  takes any of that drivel seriously?  

Love it! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievably, it would seem some do.


----------



## gunnergundog (17 March 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Do you suppose that anyone with an IQ to equal that of a budgie,  takes any of that drivel seriously?  

Love it! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Kindly do not insult my budgerigar!


----------



## KautoStar1 (18 March 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/a-6d9e-On-the-tail-of-the-fox-hunting-louts

Click to expand...


I really enjoyed that.  brightened up my lunchtime no end


----------

